# Capturing moray?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Grrrrr, so i bought a snowflake moray last weekend, but hes unusually agressive and attacks anything that moves, thats several times larger even. i caught him monday and put him in a holding pen with a grid over it. but somehow he managed to force it and is now back in the main tank, is there any way i can get him out of there without tearing down the entire reef again?

Pls respond quickly, this is an emergency!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nope, you dont have a huge tank, just take the rocks and throw them in a bucket real quick and net his ass.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

feed him away from the rock..he sounds like a hungry eel..tease him with food on a stick..make him follow you....he will come out and when he does..scoop him out..how i trapped a tessalata moray


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

not the kindest way but it will work use a barbless hook and a large meaty bait. the barbless hook will be really easy to take out. just watch out DO NOT GRAB THE LINE. they will back warp over them selves like a snake and be on your hand in a second. the mate on our boat found this out on an about a 3 foot moray.


----------

